# Cassius by Ben Counter



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/cassius-remind-me.html












Siiiiiiiigh, yet another limited edition book. I fully expect it to be overpriced and having under 200 pages.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Yea another one..... I'm all for lovely looking books, nice box sets and I don't mind paying a bit for them. But it's getting a little bonkers of late.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah, another sweet overpriced presentation box to add to the shelf.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Up to order


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Ordered 😎


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Not in the least bit interested about this!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> Not in the least bit interested about this!


Ditto.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Angel of Blood said:


> forkmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Not in the least bit interested about this!
> ...


With you all on this. Does nothing for me.


----------

